# lap band surgery ?? crazy or considered



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I have never been overweight so I can't really relate, but why surgery???? I would do everything in my power to prevent that, but again, I have always been fit, and deathly afraid of surgery. Have you exhausted & I mean tried with every fiber of your being to be fit instead resorting to this?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Without changes in lifestyle it wont work. I know a couple people that have had it, lost tons of weight but within a couple of years have started putting it back on.
See a doctor to rule out actual medical conditions. After that it is simply, eat less exercise more. The money you would spend on surgery, spend on a dietician and trainer.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I tried all that, to no avail. I had gastric bypass. I follow the rules but the bypass forces the issue. Many people judge, but if you've never been there it's incredibly hard and sometimes tools are needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,
I had a friend who had the surgery for herself and to help her reach her riding goals right before I met her. She then lost enough weight to qualify/need the skin reduction surgery, which she also had. I saw her often during the skin reduction portion of things and she was back to work very quickly and got the ok from her Dr to start light riding not long after her staples were out. She told me the bypass recovery was even easier, but I will also tell you she is one tough cookie! I doubt I would have recovered as quickly if I had been in her shoes.

In time after she was well recovered from the skin reduction she did end up putting a little weight back on, but overall she was happy with her decisions. Prior to starting and during all of this some of her family and other friends did not understand and gave her a hard time about it. Although she listened/took in what they had to say, in the end she made the choices on her own and for her own reasons since it was her life, her body, and her decision to make.
Good luck with whatever you do...
Leah


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

I did one of my term papers last year on Gastric banding and it's pros and cons.

Here's my few thoughts:
- I have no issues with the eligible wanting/undergoing the surgery, just SO LONG as they understand the risks. There is risk in every surgery/procedure. Be sure you learn them all thoroughly and make the best informed decision possible.
- I think people view this as too much of a quick fix. But if you have legitimately tried all options (down the paths of diet, exercise, medications etc ) and have your doctors support then that's another thing.

Something to keep in mind, is be prepared to really look after your eating habits. The stomach has the ability to stretch to encompass how much you eat, so if after the surgery (obviously post recovery periods and getting back into normal life) you slowly return to your normal amount of eating (if the source of your weight is overeating) then you will actually put back the weight and potentially destroy your stomach.

Just make sure you do ALL your research before making any decisions  There's no rush if your life is not currently in danger.


----------



## fire walker TWH (Jan 10, 2010)

*thank you all*

I value all of your opinions and thank you all for responding. I am actually 120 pounds over the designated weight for my build and stature. The thing is when I look in a mirror I cant believe that's me, I mean I think of myself as shapely, not what I see, and it bothers me. I have tried dieting, and less food intake, but both seem to make me think more about eating and so then I want to eat more often. The purpose of the lap band is to make me feel full with little food so that's why I think it will work. I already eat till I am full then stop so i think this will be a good thing for me. I have had thyroid tests and several other blood panels ran but everything comes back clear. I just hold the calories more than most people, or so the doctor told me. When I think of the new freedom I will have I cant wait. Be able to shop for sexy clothes, cause everything for plus size looks like it is for grandmas and I like to dress young. Be able to mount my horse without me and her simultaneously grunting would be great!!  I already do alot of excercise mainly in the form of dancing , usually 2 nights a week. Of course horse riding too. All of my family is against it, most of my friends, even my boyfriend is against it. But none of them live in my body. I would love to be at 160 pounds in two years, if I meet that goal sooner then great.I dont want to be overly skinny or even as thin as my doctor says my goal weight should be, I just want to be able to do the thing I love to the best of my ability, which is ride!


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope all goes well with your surgery and you have a speedy recovery. My aunt had the gastric bypass and she lost a ton of weight and has kept most of it off but it is a little different, no idea about the band.Good luck


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

I had lap band surgery several years ago now. I lost 130 lbs and have since gained back about 35 lbs. However, I still look pretty good. I feel MUCH better than I did when I was close to 300 lbs. I am happier and it has made a huge difference not only in my riding abilities, but in life in general. Some people were very negative about this telling me how this was "the easy way out", and on and on. I just could only say, "Walk a mile in my shoes". I tried EVERY diet plan I think, on this planet, and had the surgery to save my life. Do I regret it, now that I have gained a little back? Hell no. I would do it again in a heartbeat. It isn't for everyone and some people can just lose weight without any help. Good luck in your journey. If you need to talk to someone who has been there, feel free to message me. 

-Blu-


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

The problem with the lap band is that you can eat through it. It's very easy to cheat because you take something like a milk shake and the quantity is not stopped by the band at all! Both of my sisters had the full Roux-En-Y gastric bypass (google it if you don't know what it is) and lost 200+ pounds! I've been trying to get my doctor to let me do the surgery since I'm diabetic and very arthritic at 30. She thinks I'm doing well enough without the surgery but I don't feel I am. I can't exercise due to old back and knee injuries (I fight with her all the time about riding and have promised never to ride english, saddleseat, or bareback...) besides walking and even that I can't get motivated enough to do without having a walking buddy. Sadly, All my friends are on the other side of the state since I moved and I just have a hard time making friends where I live now... mainly because I hate it there. There's a newer procedure out now called Sleeve Gastrectomy. This is where they shrink your stomach but do not re-route your intestines. Some doctors are saying it's a cure for diabetes but it's not because you need the "bypass" of the other surgery to cure type II diabetes since the part that is bypassed is the part of your intestine that absorbs and routes sugar through your system. I'm probably just rambling to most of you but I hope this helps at least one person!


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

sirgalahadkem said:


> The problem with the lap band is that you can eat through it. It's very easy to cheat because you take something like a milk shake and the quantity is not stopped by the band at all! Both of my sisters had the full Roux-En-Y gastric bypass (google it if you don't know what it is) and lost 200+ pounds! I've been trying to get my doctor to let me do the surgery since I'm diabetic and very arthritic at 30. She thinks I'm doing well enough without the surgery but I don't feel I am. I can't exercise due to old back and knee injuries (I fight with her all the time about riding and have promised never to ride english, saddleseat, or bareback...) besides walking and even that I can't get motivated enough to do without having a walking buddy. Sadly, All my friends are on the other side of the state since I moved and I just have a hard time making friends where I live now... mainly because I hate it there. There's a newer procedure out now called Sleeve Gastrectomy. This is where they shrink your stomach but do not re-route your intestines. Some doctors are saying it's a cure for diabetes but it's not because you need the "bypass" of the other surgery to cure type II diabetes since the part that is bypassed is the part of your intestine that absorbs and routes sugar through your system. I'm probably just rambling to most of you but I hope this helps at least one person!


I have news for you..you can eat through the RnY too. Not EVERY patient that has it experiences problems with eating sugary foods. Lap band most CERTAINLY limits your quantity. I didn't go with RnY for a few reasons, but mostly because I didn't like the idea of part of my stomach being stapled off and that it is pretty much unreversable if there are problems. Also, it is a MUCH more dangerous procedure than lap band. Ck out the mortality rates for both. Of course it is up to each individual's decision, and each surgery carries its own risks and rules you must follow. DO your own research and find which is best for you, if you decide to go this route. Good luck!


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

WyldBlu said:


> I have news for you..you can eat through the RnY too. Not EVERY patient that has it experiences problems with eating sugary foods. Lap band most CERTAINLY limits your quantity. I didn't go with RnY for a few reasons, but mostly because I didn't like the idea of part of my stomach being stapled off and that it is pretty much unreversable if there are problems. Also, it is a MUCH more dangerous procedure than lap band. Ck out the mortality rates for both. Of course it is up to each individual's decision, and each surgery carries its own risks and rules you must follow. DO your own research and find which is best for you, if you decide to go this route. Good luck!


The lap band can't be done on some people. My sisters were 2 cases of that. BOTH were diabetic and over 400 pounds. they needed to lose the weight ASAP. Also, you can't eat through the RnY. Both sisters, again, tried and ended up in the ER every time. Now my older sister is pregnant and can't even eat enough for her and the baby. i have to shave her head every weekend because she's losing hair due to malnourishment. She doesn't get sick from eating too much, she physically can't. Even liquids. She was in the ER last night for dehydration and false labor due to dehydration because she literally can't eat and drink enough even though she desperately wants to and needs to.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have to agree with Joe, get a personal trainer & a dietitian. I guarantee you if you commit to it, you'll feel & look much better than having a surgery. For the life of me, I would try my damnedest not to go under the knife when there was a healthy & cheaper alternative. You just need some help getting on the right path, once you are on that journey, the rewards are much greater than the sacrifices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

sirgalahadkem said:


> The lap band can't be done on some people. My sisters were 2 cases of that. BOTH were diabetic and over 400 pounds. they needed to lose the weight ASAP. Also, you can't eat through the RnY. Both sisters, again, tried and ended up in the ER every time. Now my older sister is pregnant and can't even eat enough for her and the baby. i have to shave her head every weekend because she's losing hair due to malnourishment. She doesn't get sick from eating too much, she physically can't. Even liquids. She was in the ER last night for dehydration and false labor due to dehydration because she literally can't eat and drink enough even though she desperately wants to and needs to.


Well I certainly don't want to turn this into a debate on which surgery is better, however I have 3 friends right now who got the RnY and would beg to differ with you about eating through it. Two do not have any "dumping syndrome" at all if they eat high sugar items, not all patients get sick or suffer any ill effects. One gets the dumping syndrome, but not to the extent to really dissuade her bad habit. The problems you mention, regarding malnourishen is the other reason I chose not to go the RnY route. That is not an issue with lap band. Although every surgery has its risks, lap band is far less risky than RnY. But whatever you chose to do OP, do your own research. Google both surgeries, weigh the risks and results for yourself. It's true that lap band AND RnY are not for everyone, and it is a HIGHLY personal decision. I lost 130 lbs in 18 mos. So, lap band also provides a quicker loss. But again, it is strictly between the patient and doctor to decide which is best for each individual. 
On a side note, for people who are suggesting merely eating right and exercising will fix the problem, for some people, this is not reasonable. At some point, morbidly obese people cannot exercise enough, or are even able to, to make a difference. Getting surgery, for most of us, is a last ditch effort to save our lives. Perhaps early on in our destructive behavior, this would have been productive advise, however, as there are MANY underlying issues as to why we overeat, and/or eat the wrong things, this is not a cure all. Please try not to judge until you walk a mile in our shoes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought morbidly obese people couldn't get surgery until they lost a certain amount of weight? Also I am pretty certain they cannot manage riding a horse. Sorry, I assumed the person inquired about weight loss surgery was an equestrian, but I didn't factor in fatal issues to change that. I apologize.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

As one who is in a healthcare related business, I understand most of the issues around whether to get the surgery. My strong advice is to put the surgeon on the spot with questions. You would not buy a horse without a pre-purchase exam - you should not hire a surgeon without a pre-surgical evaluation of his/her experience, successes and failures. By failures, I mean surgeries that had complications, postop infections, had to be revised/taken down, and/or patients who regained the weight. I would also ask how many patients died within a year of the surgery - THIS IS PART OF THE RISK and it happens, particularly for morbidly obese patients. A very simple question to ask is, "How many of these have you done in your career, and how many in the last year?" A great quality indicator is simple volume - the more experience/practice, the better. I would and have walked away from surgeons who would not provide at least a count of how many procedures they have done recently. 

Also, part of lap banding and other procedures is patient support - there is a long process involved and the surgeon and his team should be there for the patient for a long time afterward. One of the best surgeons in KC provides counseling and training of patients both before and afterward, which contributes to his good outcomes.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought morbidly obese people couldn't get surgery until they lost a certain amount of weight? Also I am pretty certain they cannot manage riding a horse. Sorry, I assumed the person inquired about weight loss surgery was an equestrian, but I didn't factor in fatal issues to change that. I apologize.


Hi,

Weight loss surgery is generally intended for morbidly obese people (100+ lbs more then is considered healthy). In many cases the surgery is the last hope some people have to losing weight. When I had it done, I had to show all the other methods I tried to lose weight first. Then I had to go through a battery of tests, including a psychological evaluation. THEN I had to fight my insurance company because when I had it done, it was still considered experimental in the USA. That is not the case any more however. 
What a lot of people fail to understand is that weight loss surgery is not "the easy way out", as I was told many times. There is nothing easy about it. However, even if it were, does that make the weight loss any less valid? Sorry...got on my soap box for a sec. . 
I rode my gelding until I got too large to do that not to mention his poor back would have suffered greatly! At that point though, just walking to my car in the driveway made me out of breath, so riding was completely out of the question too. I still worked with the horses, but from the ground and in only short bursts of time. It was frustrating and depressing. Wt loss surgery gave me my life back....and the ability to ride again. 
It is something I do NOT regret and would do again if I had to do it over again. 

-Blu-


----------



## Sandy101 (May 22, 2012)

I had Roun-en-Y gastric bypass at 60 !!! after years of struggling with my weight - sad I did not do it much earlier .... I rode my horse and endured comments like " That horse should be riding you !!"- actual comment yelled at me on a ride . Also " Oh ! I did'nt realize you ACTUALLY RODE YOUR HORSE ." by a snotty neighbour . 
These type surgerys are under study as a CURE for diabetes type II .... iTS NOT A INSTANT FIX ... you have about one year to change your life style and get healthy eating habits. After that you will regain if bad habits return . Your insurance mandates what you have to do to have the surgery - mine required a psych eval and 6 months of Registered Nutritionist counciling pre-op . The newer procedures are great ... it is major surgery and people do have major complications sometimes - but I would still do it again . I went from 300 lbs to 140 and almost no back and knee pain . Pre-op I hurt every day and life was getting to be all about how to not hurt that day . Now off all meds and my balance in the saddle is much improved ... yea Life .


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Several people mentioned this, but I wanted to call it out specifically. For long term success you need support and be able to change habits. I know that the manufacturer of the Realize band actually helps provide a support structure for patients. They have a website called bariatricedge.com

If your doctor is not supportive of this, and this is what you want for yourself, find another doctor. Websites like bariatricedge.com also have locator tools to find doctors in your area. It's a good way to start learning about the pros and cons, understanding insurance coverage, and again building that support to continue success long term.

I think the health benefits for those who need this type of procedure are immense. The joint pain and issues you mentioned are definitely affected by your weight. The amount of health issues that are related to obesity goes well beyond diabetes. Just have a clear understanding of the risks and choose your doctor carefully!!! Ladytrails is very correct in what you should be asking. You want a very experienced, high volume doctor with low complication rates. Check out their ratings on healthgrades, look at where they went to school. Especially good if they were fellowship trained in this specialty.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In my home town a married couple had gastric bypass. She was heavy because as a young girl her mother pushed her to eat or act insulted when she tried to refuse something. She married a fellow with type !! diabetes and over time he became quite heavy because of his medications. So many are also treated for high blood pressure as well. As he got heavier his diabetes became more difficult to control. He was in a lose/lose situation. In Canada one has to lose a predecided amount of weight prior to the surgery. She lost 50lbs. Her knees were giving out so walking wasn't an option. He lost 75. After the surgery both began to lose. Even with less weight she still couldn't walk far. He took up walking and was doing 10 mi daily. Their weights have settled, she is another 50 lbs lighter and he about a hundred and amost immediately he was off insulin and is taking Medformin and feeling great.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I went on the long road to getting the bypass. I found an amazing local hospital with a .004% mortality rate, great surgeons with loads of experience. I went to the pre-surgery meetings, spoke with lots of people who had it, and two months before my scheduled surgery date I backed out.

Personally I am young (24) and I didn't want to give up on myself when I had only been halfassing it before. You need to be sure you can stick with the portion control-- forever. You don't want to end up like one woman I met who was about to have her THIRD bypass. 

As has been stated, rule out other medical problems. For me I have a condition called PCOS which makes it harder for my body to burn fat. Made worse by my asthma and type 2 diabetes it takes a lot for me to drop lbs, and I have to be careful not to work myself into an attack. 

Take your time with making this decision as it is one that will shape the rest of your life.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a lapband put in August of 2008 and it was the best thing I ever did. If nothing else I am not gaining weight. I am fine with being at my size so long as I don't gain.

The surgery was so minimal, the journey afterwards was way harder.

My lap band enables me to eat portion sizes and not feel like I am dying of starvation. I had such good results even though Im still large, I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

It has been something I have been tossing around for about a year now... People just do not understand the physical and mental pain, and their not-understanding makes it worse for me. Making me feel like a failure. I eat because I'm depressed, I
Depressed because I am in pain, I am in pain (partly) due to being over weight.... It's just a circle b
Currently I am doing all medical work ups making sure it is not due to an underlying factor (PCOS, thyroid, etc.) and we will go from there. Wish I could be skinny again, but I'd be happy with 140 lbs LESS. 

I do not think you are crazy, but brave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a gastric bypass done 34 years ago by a pioneer in the field. I had battled overweight all my life and had a loving husband and two small children. Next February I'll be 65. Would I do it again? Yes...but only if I knew everything I know now.

My surgeon established a support group for his patients and required counseling before and after the surgery. GO. DO it. If your surgeon doesn't, find another dr. This is vitally important. Not just for how you deal with eating and nutrition, but how you deal with your new image.
Some people have problems dealing with their new bodies...marriages fail (not mine Thank God) and people can have problems with promiscuity or thinking that everyone only likes them because they are thin or thinner. The surgery can make them doubt everyone's intentions towards them. Trust me, issues will pop up that will surprise you.

You have to commit to healthy eating and that includes vitamins. Every. single. day. Bypass surgery can interfere with how you absorb vitamins.
It's the only side effect that I currently deal with. B vitamins and vitamin D are problematic. High calorie liquids will defeat the purpose of the surgery...they slide right through and so do their calories. Diet colas will rot your bones...Avoid them and learn to love milk, tea, coffee, and water.
Get used to no more than 6 oz. of protein at a time. If it's beef, you may not be able to handle even 4 ounces. Red meat is difficult.

I have gained back some of my weight. Not a tremendous amount, but I'm overweight again and 10 years ago I became diabetic. My current internist assures me that I'm about where everyone is 30 plus years after this surgery. Do I have horrible eating habits? No. Do I eat more slowly and in smaller quantities than anyone I know? Yes. *The problem is the same exact problem that caused me to have the surgery in the first place: I'm an easy keeper. And now that I'm older and past menopause, I need even fewer calories than I did when I was younger!!!* I'm stable. I'm not gaining. With a great deal of effort, I can lose some weight. As soon as I start focusing on something else, it creeps back. I'm sorry, there's more to my life than worrying about my weight and so as long as my horse is happy, so am I. Besides, at 65, I don't get the grief from others that I did when I was 30 because of a few pounds. 

*Those of you who can maintain a normal weight with little or no effort, need to back off.* I have no idea why it's so difficult for people to understand, but some people are going to be overweight despite their best efforts. I know there is an epidemic of obesity in this country. You can go to any buffet restaurant and SEE why some people have weight problems. The size of the people and the contents of their plates are enough to take away anyone's appetite. You can see overweight people making poor food choices in any restaurant. WHAT YOU CANNOT SEE is the person who despite nutritional counseling, dieting and exercise stays overweight. Most of the time these people are far too humiliated, depressed and self-concious to be sitting in that buffet. Before you tell them to just slide back their chairs from the table and get more exercise you need to walk in their shoes for a day or a week. You'll get stared at or stared past. Comments about you in your hearing or made to you directly will take your breath away. The public is CRUEL. I once had a man, a complete stranger to me, come up to me in the mall when I was with my children and say, "You have such a pretty face. It's a shame you're so fat." Taking the kids to the beach was hell. It seems no one can resist the witty "beached whale!" comment. 

THOSE things happened almost 40 years ago. Since a greater proportion of the public is overweight, it's not quite as difficult to find clothes that fit and there is at least a modicum of public acceptance. But the intolerance and the attitude remains and it makes life miserable. Unless you're totally stupid, you don't wake up and say, "Today, I think I'll be fat....or....I'm fat and I'm not going to even try to lose weight." You try EVERYTHING... and then you think about surgery. And then you fight with your family.

Once you reach this decision, you don't need advice. You need SUPPORT. Please excuse my rant. Even though I'm a grandmother, I still have (obviously) strong feelings about this.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

There is nothing worse than a skinny person telling a heavy person what to do...

:lol:

So, for the record, I am probably within 10 lbs of my 5'3 ideal body weight. At one point in my recent pass, I was 10 lbs under my 5'3 ideal body weight. 

It takes a LOT of hard work to staying within this goal range. And, I am not talking excercise. For the record, my excercise these days is very limited. I am talking food / eating choices. 

It is the difference between a 99.9% lean turkey sandwich on whole grain bread with carrot sticks and 8oz of water opposed to a regular McDonald's hamburger and fries and small coke.

Quantity wise, they are probably the same. Chewed up, both would probably similarly weigh the same in mass or fill the same size container (picture your stomach). But CALORIE wise, omg. The sodium alone in the McDonald's meal will cause you to gain weight.

I would MUCH rather eat the McDonald's regular hamburger/fries portion from taste and comfort. And that folks, is where it is hard. It is driving past McDonalds after a long day at work and making a turkey sandwich at home.

Those are the obvious choices. But, within the turkey sandwich, there are unseen horrors. A typical sandwich portion is 3 slices of meat. But it tastes better with 6. I love Miracle Whip. But it has many more calories than yellow mustard and much more fat. My favorite bread of choice has 11 gr of fat not to mention 240 calories for 2 slices. Lettuce, tomatoe, pickles on the side. Each has a calorie rating based on a defined quantity. 

When I moved to Missouri, there were no Sonics were I had previously lived. I moved down here and discovered Sonic happy hour and Grape slushes. After several months, my favorite jeans, skirts, shorts did not fit. I looked it up and that Sonic slush was 450 calories for a SMALL. Drink one of those a day for a week, on top of 3 meals that average 600 calories a day.

I don't care how tight the band on your stomach is, you will gain weight.

OP - should you decide to go the surgery route, I wish you Godspeed in healing. I have a friend who had bypass surgery and she has done an excellent job at maintaining her weight. Somewhere, deep down, she found renewed willpower to forego drizzling cheese sauce on her brocolli.

I hope you find a good support group. I do recommend that you meet with a dietician to work up healthy meal options that will give you the biggest bang of nutrition for your buck. 

Once you gain the willpower over food you can spurge and enjoy that chocolate covered strawberry. 

If you are a depression eater, meet with a counselor to find another outlet for your eating habits. Your life will never be without depression or sadness. (If it is, I am jealous). Find a different comfort. Once you are more mobile, horse riding, walking, bike riding, swimming all become ways to deal with stress.

Good luck to you.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I am an RN. I had a friend that was an RN. She was morbidly obese and had saved and planned for her gastric bypass surgery for several years. She had the surgery and later that day her blood pressure bottomed out. They couldn't get it back up enough for the surgeon to be able to go back in to see what was wrong. She died the next day. The surgeon (who had a great success rate at a prestigious hospital) had knicked a blood vessel. A small knick that was not noticed during the procedure, but that caused her to eventually have hypovolemia and die. 
Yes there are horror stories and there are success stories. To me, I would have rather had my friend be fat and alive than try to be thin and dead. JMOH.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a risk that everyone who choose this path wretches over, as an RN your friend must have understood the risks even better than the normal layperson in her position. But there is a point when as that morbidly obese person you do make that decision. Of course you would rather have your friend no matter her body size. Of course! But having been in a simaler place, as the person making the choice for that decision, the one who had to weight the options, and risks. I was advised that death was a slim but very real possibility with the surgery and although my Surgeon had a rediculously low complications rate, it was made crystal clear that it is a possible outcome that needed to be considered.

I accepted that risk. I made the decision to change my life for better or worse because after years of diets and doctors and specialists, I could not deal with my weight anymore.

I am absolutly sorry for your loss.being the person on the table and being someone that attends support meetings that include pre and post op patients, I've never met anyone who hasn't had this conversation in their head, and there are a lot of people who don't go through with it for exactly this reason.

My friends would also prefer to have an obese friend alive and with them, but that's not how *I* wanted to live anymore.

Love & compassion from this side of the table...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I am glad that yours was a success. I don't know anyone that has had the lap band so I couldn't comment on that. I have just had too many patients with complications after the gastric bypass. Of course the ones that were successful wouldn't need me!  I just worry about people. It's my nature. I truly understand the need for doing the surgery from a person's standpoint that has struggled with the excess weight. I just miss my friend and wish that she had been one of the lucky ones. She was a special person


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> I would have rather had my friend be fat and alive than try to be thin and dead. JMOH.


Trouble is sometimes us fat people don't feel alive, we may be upright and walking, but look inside of us and there is a little bit dying every day.

I admire anyone with the cash, insurance cover, and bravery to go through with this, I have none of the above.

When I was researching a lap band is when I found the medifast diet, and thought I would save the money of having the surgery, buy eating like I had had it, if that makes sense. It was a 100% total success, I lost a total of 140 pounds in 18 months, YEAH to me, trouble is I have gained over 100 of that back now.

This is going to sound totally stupid, so all you people who are a little fluffy, have a mini spare tire, you will not get this at all, but anyone who is BIG will understand, I really and truly didn't realize how bad it was getting, I was 170 and celebrating and the next time I turned around I was 230. I started trying to diet my way back down again but now I'm nearer to 300 pounds again.

I don't eat all day, I don't eat big meals, I'm shocked when we are out in company how much some 'normal people' pack away. We eat plain, I cook from scratch mostly, and don't make many fancy meals, just a kind of meat and 2 or 3 veg type cook.

There is far more to this whole weight gain and loss than simple calories in v calories out. I always marvel how we can totally 'get' oh I have to keep my haflinger in a dry lot, because if I show her a flake of hay she puts on weight, we also totally understand, Oh I feed my TB unlimited hay, grazing and 3 feeds a day of weight builder feed and she is still ribby.

Just as with horses some of us are easy keepers, and some are hard keepers. Just think though, as the amount of people on the planet outweighs the amount of available food, it is my sort who are going last the longest, and you less efficient converters will be wiped out:lol:


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

DressageDreamer said:


> I am glad that yours was a success. I don't know anyone that has had the lap band so I couldn't comment on that. I have just had too many patients with complications after the gastric bypass. Of course the ones that were successful wouldn't need me!  I just worry about people. It's my nature. I truly understand the need for doing the surgery from a person's standpoint that has struggled with the excess weight. I just miss my friend and wish that she had been one of the lucky ones. She was a special person


The complication stats were the deciding factor for me to the the lap band. This isn't to say that lap band doesn't carry risks, every surgery does. But the statistics of complications and death for lap band are VERY low as compared to by-pass. Everyone has to weigh out the risks for themselves. Just before you do ANYTHING, research, research, research. DO NOT depend on what people tell you, even your doctor. Do your OWN research as well. KNOW what you are getting into 100% before you decide on which way to go.


----------

